# Ordered MDPC-X Sleeve Kit, what yall think?



## douglatins (Jan 13, 2010)

Just ordered two of these:

http://en.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve-kits-+-tools/sleeve-kits/mdpc-sleeve-kit.htm

Was very expensive, but i hope to be sleeved for many decades to come


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

I think it looks great.  And you get what you pay for in most cases, I wouldn't doubt the quality.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, nice...  reminds me of individually wrapping M&M's


----------



## douglatins (Jan 13, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> Wow, nice...  reminds me of individually wrapping M&M's



And sleeved qtips for tim cleaning 
Cant find a pic though


----------



## MRCL (Jan 13, 2010)

Two of them? Thats a buttload of sleeving lol. I ordered only one kit, sleeved an entire PSU (each wire individually) and still have plenty of sleeve left. With exception of the SATA sleeve. 5m is a bit short. But thats why I ordered another 5m white sleeve 

You did order a pin remover tho. Did you? Please tell me you did...


----------



## douglatins (Jan 13, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Two of them? Thats a buttload of sleeving lol. I ordered only one kit, sleeved an entire PSU (each wire individually) and still have plenty of sleeve left. With exception of the SATA sleeve. 5m is a bit short. But thats why I ordered another 5m white sleeve
> 
> You did order a pin remover tho. Did you? Please tell me you did...



I didnt order the pin remover because i plan on getting the one from sunbeam in performance pcs, but do you think i should add the molex tool to the cart? there is still time hehe


----------



## MRCL (Jan 13, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I didnt order the pin remover because i plan on getting the one from sunbeam in performance pcs, but do you think i should add the molex tool to the cart? there is still time hehe



Well I heard the Sunbeam remover isn't of that good quality. The Molex one from MDPC is great, I was really rough at times with it, the thin pins didn't break, even when I slipped off with full force lol. Just slightly bent, then you bend it back and its all good again. I'd recommend it.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol i think I may have gone overkill on this one, its just too much!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 18, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Lol i think I may have gone overkill on this one, its just too much!



You wanted to be equipped for decades, no?


----------



## douglatins (Jan 18, 2010)

MRCL said:


> You wanted to be equipped for decades, no?



Haha yes,


----------



## kinozawa (Jan 30, 2010)

the murdermod sleeve was considered the best quality in sleeving. anyway, i wish i can make a pc like their featured in million-dollar-pc with watercool stuff


----------

